# Seaside campsite / aire from Cherbourg



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

We're arriving in Cherbourg en route to Brittany afternoon of 4 Sept and would like to head for campsite / aire for overnight stop near nice beach within 2-3 hour drive from ferry port - any recommendations please?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Utah beach......lots and lots of space and park right next to the beach...its where we stop everytime we come off the ferry......

and just down the road is a campsite that use to charge 12 Euro should you wish to stay on that (Le Cormoron)

However they also have a shop etc should you rather stay on the beach and fancy bread etc

It is NEVER busy on UTAH beach


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

St Jacut-de-la-Mer - less than 3 hours drive - off of D26 - free borne - beach, bay, sea (when tide in!), coastal walk about 20 yards at back of Aire - bread delivered in morning -


----------

